# Harris Hawks



## chuckster548 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Again,
Just a quick question, do I need to worry about the 4 Harris Hawks that seem to have taken up residence across the street? My kids are 8 to 10 inches long and 4 to 6 wide. Do I need to worry. I have had my enclosure for a little less than 1 1/2 years and just took off the mesh for a covering. Now tonight I go out to feed and lo and behold three of the hawks are on my fence, just sitting there. We hung out for awhile and then a rabbit flushed out of the area they were at, so I figure that was what they were watching.
I will finally post some pictures tomorrow or maybe later tonight if my daughter lets me use the computer. LOL
Anyhow, have a great week.
Peace,
The Chuckster


----------



## Mary Ellen (Oct 3, 2011)

*I would put a protective cover over your outside pen just to be safe. Harris hawks mainly eat rodents, lizards and ground birds like quail, but some have been know to go after a rabbit. Nothing is mentioned about turtles or tortoises, but why take the chance.*


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 3, 2011)

That would scare me!! I would cover them back up, better safe!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd say cover back up just to be safe.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 3, 2011)

You'll definitely want to cover up your outdoor enclosure, Harris hawks hunt in family groups usually taking down jack rabbits.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai3eVjr0Pzg.

I think they'd have a tough time going through their shell/plastron, and couldn't carry a 8-10 inch tortoise and drop it, but they're clever group hunters and may find ways around that tough armor, especially since the torts are always there and can be watched. I've seen raptors adapt their hunting techniques very rapidly to handle prey I thought they could never subdue.

Your tortoises sound good sized, so I wouldn't frantically cover your enclosure yet, I'd guess you have some time to think about what would work best. At 8-10 inches, I'd say they'd have a hell of a time doing anything, but I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 3, 2011)

would make me nervous too, especially if they are hanging around and not just occasionally flying by.


----------



## ewam (Oct 3, 2011)

How big are harris hawks because I have red tailed hawks where I live and their talons are way to small to pick up that big of a tortoise.


----------



## dustytrailzz (Oct 3, 2011)

I had one go after one of my cats the other day--but cats can run fast! They are good sized. I snapped a pic... wait, how do I add pics to my post??? jen


----------



## ewam (Oct 3, 2011)

Go to www.photobucket.com get an account and then upload pictures from your computer then once they're uploaded you can copy and paste of if you have a Mac then you just drag the pic. 

I think that Maggie or somebody wrote a thread about it in an section if you need more info. Every thing is step by step in it.


----------



## dustytrailzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Kinda seems like there are alot of extra steps to upload a photo, but here it is The ball on top of the flagpole is 6 inches in diameter...for a little reference. Jen


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2011)

Personally, I would not worry about Harris Hawks if your torts are that big.


----------



## 68merc (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a harris hawk that lives in my neighborhood and I don't worry about my Russians that are smaller than your CDT's ...


----------

